# Laser fragmentation of urethral stones



## bethh05 (Dec 16, 2010)

The physician performed the laser fragmentation and removal of _urethral_ stones. I am going with 52315, if anyone else has coded this procedure can you please give me some insight into how you coded? Is there a code for the laser? Thank You sooo much!


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 2, 2011)

*ICD: 52353 Laser fragmentation*

I'll assign *52353
*52353 applies to “any type of fragmentation, whether you use a Holmium laser, a Candela laser, a mechanical lithotripter.

Your cpt choice 52315 specifies--
"*Removal*" of FB OR "*extraction*" of stone through instrument-52315

Need to look up W or WO ureteroscopy-
If Laser/fragmentation* W* ureteroscopy-52353

Need the OP report to give you a correct cpt. 


Thanks


----------

